# I am not able to build kernel htmldocs

## AustrianCoder

Hi all,

I want to change some documentations in the linux kernel sources and want to post a patch

on the interested malling list. In order to finalize my patch, I need to build the docs to look at

the results. Sadly, the process of generating hml docs for the kernel fails under gentoo  :Sad: 

Here is what I have done:

```

hermes linux # make cleandocs

hermes linux # make htmldocs

```

And this will bring me to the following error

```

# make htmldocs

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/80211.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/80211.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/80211.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/80211.xml:6: parser error : Entity 'ndash' not defined

    <title>The 802.11 subsystems &ndash; for kernel developers</title>

                                        ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/alsa-driver-api.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/alsa-driver-api.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/alsa-driver-api.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/debugobjects.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/debugobjects.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/debugobjects.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/device-drivers.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/device-drivers.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/device-drivers.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/deviceiobook.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/deviceiobook.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/deviceiobook.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/drm.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/drm.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/drm.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/filesystems.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/filesystems.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/filesystems.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/gadget.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/gadget.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/gadget.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/genericirq.xml

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'startup' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'shutdown' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'enable' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'disable' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'ack' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'mask' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'mask_ack' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'unmask' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'eoi' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'end' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'set_affinity' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'retrigger' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'set_type' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'set_wake' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'bus_lock' description in 'irq_chip'

Warning(/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo//include/linux/irq.h:335): Excess struct/union/enum/typedef member 'bus_sync_unlock' description in 'irq_chip'

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/genericirq.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/genericirq.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/kernel-api.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/kernel-api.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-api.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/kernel-hacking.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/kernel-hacking.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-hacking.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-hacking.xml:1141: parser error : Entity 'num' not defined

   <title>&num;if</title>

               ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/kernel-locking.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/kernel-locking.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kernel-locking.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/kgdb.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/kgdb.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/kgdb.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/libata.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/libata.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/libata.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/librs.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/librs.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/librs.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/lsm.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/lsm.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/lsm.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/mcabook.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/mcabook.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/mcabook.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

        "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd" []>

                                                                      ^

  DOCPROC Documentation/DocBook/media.xml

  HTML    Documentation/DocBook/media.html

I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/media.xml:24: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.1.2/docbookx.dtd"

]>

  ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/common.xml:12: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

input, video standard, picture brightness a.&nbsp;o.</para>

                                                  ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/common.xml:155: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

functions. Without programming (e.&nbsp;g. reading from the device

                                        ^

Entity: line 1: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

e.&nbsp;g.

        ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:40: parser error : Entity 'eg' failed to parse

also do not change &eg; when the device is opened or closed, when the

                       ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:659: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                <entry spanname="id"><constant>V4L2_CID_MPEG_CLASS</constant>&nbsp;</entry>

                                                                                   ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:668: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                <entry spanname="id"><constant>V4L2_CID_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE</constant>&nbsp;</ent

                                                                                         ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:669: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                <entry>enum&nbsp;v4l2_mpeg_stream_type</entry>

                                 ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:679: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG2_PS</constant>&nbsp;</entry>

                                                                                      ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:683: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG2_TS</constant>&nbsp;</entry>

                                                                                      ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:687: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG1_SS</constant>&nbsp;</entry>

                                                                                      ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:691: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG2_DVD</constant>&nbsp;</entry

                                                                                       ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:695: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG1_VCD</constant>&nbsp;</entry

                                                                                       ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/controls.xml:699: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry><constant>V4L2_MPEG_STREAM_TYPE_MPEG2_SVCD</constant>&nbsp;</entr

                                                                                        ^

...

...

...

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt-yuv420.xml:83: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry>start&nbsp;+&nbsp;20:</entry>

                                        ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt-yuv420.xml:83: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry>start&nbsp;+&nbsp;20:</entry>

                                               ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt-yuv420.xml:88: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry>start&nbsp;+&nbsp;22:</entry>

                                        ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt-yuv420.xml:88: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined

                      <entry>start&nbsp;+&nbsp;22:</entry>

                                               ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt-yuv420.xml:158: parser error : chunk is not well balanced

^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt.xml:706: parser error : Failure to process entity sub-yuv420

    &sub-yuv420;

                ^

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/DocBook/v4l/pixfmt.xml:706: parser error : Entity 'sub-yuv420' not defined

    &sub-yuv420;

                ^

/usr/bin/xmlto: line 576: 12295 Segmentation fault      "$XSLTPROC_PATH" $XSLTOPTS -o "$XSLT_PROCESSED" "$STYLESHEET" "$INPUT_FILE"

/bin/cp: cannot stat `*.*htm*': No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [Documentation/DocBook/media.html] Error 1

make: *** [htmldocs] Error 2

```

Here are some informations about my system:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.2, glibc-2.13-r2, 2.6.38-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 May 2011 18:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p10

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1, 3.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.38 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://gentoo.lagis.at/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apng berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhclient dri drm dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif git gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde latex lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I hope somebody could help me out,

AC

----------

## krinn

try 

emerge -1 docbook-xml-dtd xmlto

----------

## AustrianCoder

Still the same error.

----------

## skellr

Try disabling your network. For some reason it will try fetching a DTD over the net instead of looking at the one locally. oasis-open.org is down alot.

----------

